

Singapore gets a hackerspace - dgr
http://www.e27.sg/2009/10/14/what-do-seattle-silicon-valley-berlin-and-cambridge-both-cambridges-have-in-common

======
donaq
Good move, though the price of membership is a tad steep for a debt-ridden
code monkey such as myself.

